# Looking for fishing partner/partners



## vu986231 (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a 33' world cat in the Freeprt area. I am interested in bottom fishing and trolling, I have a friend who currently fish with me however due to the size of the boat, i will need 2 or 3 person more. Pm me if you have experience in bottom fishing. Thanks


----------



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

PM sent...


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

PM sent...

Thanks for posting!


----------



## REELCOWBOY4 (May 6, 2010)

ed tovar fishing the gulf 20 pluis years my email [email protected] my own tackle and gear anything we need gaffs to hooks leaders trollimg lures


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Howdy, Frank. How are you liking the WC compared to the 35 Scarab? I'm sure you won't have any problem finding crew. Post up a few pics of your past tuna hauls. 

Brandon


----------



## Reel-Tite (May 26, 2009)

I work over seas so I have a month off every other month. I'm usually available during the week as well. I also have my own gear. You can reach me at [email protected] or 281-513-3495. Thanks.

Andre'


----------

